# Tourist Catamaran Sunk (Cartagena 2021)



## antiguogrumete

On November 14, 2021, around 4 in the afternoon, a 23-meter long tourist catamaran with 33 passengers on board apparently suffered a structural breakage and sank a mile from the "La Curra" dock in the port. from Cartagena (Spain), fortunately all the passengers were rescued safe and sound.


----------

